# Pawn Stars 1947 Schwinn Whizzer



## Intense One

just watching Pawn Stars tonight....guy came in selling a '47 Whizzer....asking price $3200...Rick waiting for his expert to value its authenticity...... expert says its 90% + authentic ......should be worth between $3000-3500.       Rick and Big Hoss get him down and buy it at $2500.


----------



## Intense One

I had to add, Rick Harrison had to show the bike to "the old man" who couldn't believe his son bought a bicycle for that kind of money.....then once he saw it, liked it


----------



## greenephantom

Sweet pressed steel Wald stem on that bad boy. Plus that rad chainguard and fenders. And what I would bet are generic wheels.  And of course the invisible front drum brake.  Repaint looks pretty decent at least.

Hope the engine bits aren't as rigged as the bike part.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## GTs58

greenephantom said:


> Sweet pressed steel Wald stem on that bad boy. Plus that rad chainguard and fenders. And what I would bet are generic wheels.  And of course the invisible front drum brake.  Repaint looks pretty decent at least.
> 
> Hope the engine bits aren't as rigged as the bike part.
> 
> Cheers, Geoff




But their expert told them that it's 90% + authentic and worth $3000 to $3500? I bet the seller ran to the bank after he flew out of their door.


----------



## lee friend

GTs58 said:


> But their expert told them that it's 90% + authentic and worth $3000 to $3500? I bet the seller ran to the bank after he flew out of their door.[/QU
> 
> They need a new expert!


----------



## Intense One

Made for TV ....so many things are overpriced and/or overpaid for.  Then you get these yard sale people wanting champagne money for box wine!  Might be a great deal if you like box wine!


----------



## momo608

The whole thing is staged. The "expert" was informed beforehand what he was going to appraise so he could do the research before the filming and appear educated on the item. The deal was struck beforehand which can go either way as long as the subject matter is interesting. They are not going to do a shoot unless everything is set up beforehand to appear as "natural" as possible. Everyone including the seller are in on it.

They had a guy that was an expert on Nazi memorabilia out of southern CA on one of their shows come in to do an appraisal, he just happened to be in the neighborhood when a guy just happened to walk in with some super rare Nazi artifacts. 

I like the show but it's all a put on and these guys rake in the cash with these performances. The items being discussed are chump change compared to the lettuce being raked in by the broadcast.  Chumlee is a multi millionaire getting paid 25 large per show.


----------



## vincev

Years ago there was an episode where I think he either paid or sold a Phantom for $3500.lol


----------



## then8j

From my uneducated eyes it seems as if there is more then 10% incorrect on that bike, or am I wrong and it's supposed to have those fenders and fender light, no front brake, a plastic tail light, chrome chain guard.........


----------



## GTs58

then8j said:


> From my uneducated eyes it seems as if there is more then 10% incorrect on that bike, or am I wrong and it's supposed to have those fenders and fender light, no front brake, a plastic tail light, chrome chain guard.........




It's all phony, just like the WWF. Swamp People is a whole different story, that is real!


----------



## vincev

GTs58 said:


> It's all phony, just like the WWF. Swamp People is a whole different story, that is real!



Last season for Swamp People.THAT SUCKS !


----------



## morton

Wonder if this is a put on just like the rest of the reality show bullcrap.

http://www.upi.com/Entertainment_Ne...ents-seized-during-police-raid/8551458217704/


----------



## momo608

There would have to be police reports and arrest records to support the articles claims or Chumlee could sue their pants off. 

Everything on the boob tube is fake and scripted. From your favorite news show to the cartoons and everything in between. I don't know about you guys but I'm voting for the guy that pisses the most people off in power, as if we have a choice if you are not sick of being lied to.


----------



## barneyguey

Intense One said:


> View attachment 297103 View attachment 297102 View attachment 297101 View attachment 297100 View attachment 297098 View attachment 297097 just watching Pawn Stars tonight....guy came in selling a '47 Whizzer....asking price $3200...Rick waiting for his expert to value its authenticity...... expert says its 90% + authentic ......should be worth between $3000-3500.       Rick and Big Hoss get him down and buy it at $2500.



That's one cheesy looking bike. It looks like a bunch of cheep after market parts. How much of it is original? I love the fenders, lights, chainguard and stem.


----------



## abe lugo

The Cabe "_pawnstars" _show here is much more entertaining.
You can actually buy the stuff you see.. also the drama is free.
I mean, remember that episode with that lady that came in with the Aerocycle?, then just like started asking for double!! They should have brought in an expert.

Or the Episode with the Harley Davidson badge?

I can't believe you guys still watch that?


----------



## jimbo53

I know these shows are staged much like Pro Wrestling without the folding chairs over the head, but I count them as my guilty pleasures. My wife was commenting one night,”You know there’s no reality in reality TV, don’t you? Why do you watch it if you know it’s fake?” I said,”Just because the presentation is contrived, the stuff is still real. What can I say? I’m easily amused...that’s why I married you”.
Thus could have gone bad real quick, but she laughed and said, “me too, old man, me too”.


----------



## morton

There is so much controversy over water boarding, I suggust we tie suspected terrorists to a chair and make them watch the Pawn Clowns, Nose Pickers and other "reality" shows non stop until they provide the information we need.

Probably would be too inhumane though and outlawed by the Geneva Convention.


----------

